
Virex: a tool for exploring regular expressions in vim - luu
http://www.daniellesucher.com/2013/12/15/virex-a-vim-flavored-regex-playground-on-the-web/
======
bigtunacan
Nice! I love Rubular and Vim; this looks like a match made in heaven.

